# Glacier Blue had a pamper weekend



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Not had a proper clean since the 1000miles roadtrip last month so after installing a new battery i set about returning the TT to its former splendour  
Snow foamed & dried yesterday , interior & engine bay cleaned & all surfaces treated 
Today was time to break out the carnuba so paintwork is now looking tiptop [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .














































all done by hand with low cost products proving you don't need to spend a fortune to get your car looking good


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks fantastic mate, inside and out.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Tidy


----------



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi mate! Where did you get the snow former from and how much?! 
Cheers AJ


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

chaperz said:


> Hi mate! Where did you get the snow former from and how much?!
> Cheers AJ


Tried a few different ones & found this one the best http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-VALET-CHER ... 1c3f0f7d03

The lance is a basic adjustable Karcher http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Wash ... 3f3226fec5

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8)


----------



## Chrisrj (Feb 13, 2013)

looks awesome, nice one


----------



## RJW (Apr 7, 2011)

8)


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments chaps [smiley=thumbsup.gif] this weekend i followed up the good work with some new wax i can definitely recommend if you want ultra shiney ultra easy & ultra quick , , it also smells like a fresh made black forest gateaux  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Autobright-Brig ... bright+wax


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks good. Nice wheels too


----------

